# older craftsman garden tractor starn prob



## leonardharootun (Jun 5, 2011)

my craftsman wont start off ing key even with blades up pto off sit on seat and in neutral could one of those sensors be stuck?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

leonardharootun said:


> my craftsman wont start off ing key even with blades up pto off sit on seat and in neutral could one of those sensors be stuck?


 Welcome to the Forum!..leonardharootun..
Yep it would most likely be the brake switch, or seat switch..


----------



## leonardharootun (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you i will check em all see what I can find out. Thank you happy to have found


----------

